

Show HN: https://yayaid.com  - parth21shah

Last year when I was looking for a job myself. I wrote an algorithm to find jobs matched to my profile and only needs to apply the jobs that match from the web after that I thought of creating web application based on that algorithm. Looking for a valuable input from the HN community
======
jpau
Error on authorising Linkedin:

"Notice: Undefined property: stdClass::$fieldOfStudy in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 99
Notice: Undefined property: stdClass::$startDate in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 100
Notice: Trying to get property of non-object in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 100
Notice: Undefined property: stdClass::$endDate in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 101
Notice: Trying to get property of non-object in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 101
Notice: Undefined property: stdClass::$degree in
/home/parth/public/yayaid.com/public/controller/signupProfile.php on line 102"

~~~
parth21shah
Hello James, Thanks for the pointing out the bug and I think I solved the bug.
You are most welcome if you want to try again. Please let me know if there are
any other suggestions.

Thanks, Parth

------
parth21shah
Just a quick note: This application only has jobs for india and you need to
signup to actually see the jobs that match your profile and I give you my word
that you will not receive any spam email or I won't post anything to your
social network profiles I only use those to find out if you have any referral
for any job and count towards your match score as you are more likely to get
notice by recruiters/employers

------
parth21shah
clickable link: [https://yayaid.com](https://yayaid.com)

